# Hamm



## danos (Jun 4, 2007)

who here is going to hamm and whos getting the diablo blanco, me and my fiancee has already booked the tickets were soo exited as its our first time going..gonna order a biablo blanco next month we cant wait to get one


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi

Are u going on the coach?

Jennas other half maybe?

If so, be sure to point out the box that contains your DB, 

so I can swap it when your not looking !! :diablo:


----------



## danos (Jun 4, 2007)

yea im jennas other half and yep were goin by coach lolol im guarding dat db wit my life if i have to lololol


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice, db's are stunning, looking forward to seeing you and collecting my snakes.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lol hey jurrasic have you got the money for the coach yet? x


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm going, been saving up for some top notch morelia for months now, the piggy bank will be emptied in Sept, and converted to Euros!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lolol! my bank will be rinsed clean by september too!!

Is there any way of finding out whos gonna have tables at Hamm?


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Im not sure but if your after something in particular then you will have to search classifieds in uk usa and europe!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks hun!!

PS. when you buy reps at hamm, do you just end up walking round with poly boxes? or can you go and put them in the car and then go back in? cn someone tell me plzz


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> thanks hun!!
> 
> PS. when you buy reps at hamm, do you just end up walking round with poly boxes? or can you go and put them in the car and then go back in? cn someone tell me plzz


I suppose if you want to buy some from the breeder, ask him/her if they can look after it until the end of the show and then you pick it up at the end.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

lol, u taking ur car then ?

no, there is a place you can leave poly boxes, so u dont have to carry them all day. i belive there will also be a chance to take back to the coach part way through the day, but thats subject to drivers reat hours.

Yes Jenna, sorry, forgot to say, and steves laptop is messing around, but yes, your payment arrived no probs (unless you cound posty putting recorded item in letter box with normal post !)

As soon as i get the laptop sorted, confirmations will be sent

Tony


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> lol, u taking ur car then ?
> 
> no, there is a place you can leave poly boxes, so u dont have to carry them all day. i belive there will also be a chance to take back to the coach part way through the day, but thats subject to drivers reat hours.
> 
> ...


nooo i used the car as an example...as lots of people would have taken their car muaha...but thats good we dont have to carry stuff round all day - id get crushed lol...but yeah, no way did he put it straight in the letter box lol!! They do that in London too but in manchester, they get all strict and send it back to the post office!! oooo im well excited now lol xx


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> thanks hun!!
> 
> PS. when you buy reps at hamm, do you just end up walking round with poly boxes? or can you go and put them in the car and then go back in? cn someone tell me plzz


there is a holding place where you can leave them until you go home.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

wouldnt they get nicked? lol


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> thanks hun!!
> 
> PS. when you buy reps at hamm, do you just end up walking round with poly boxes? or can you go and put them in the car and then go back in? cn someone tell me plzz


There is a creche at the show where you can leave poly boxes till you go home, you can also take any other bits you buy there to put in the box

and yes i recieved your cash, i will be sending booking confirmations out this week, i am on a friends laptop at the mo cos mine has crashed


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> thanks hun!!
> 
> PS. when you buy reps at hamm, do you just end up walking round with poly boxes? or can you go and put them in the car and then go back in? cn someone tell me plzz


 
You get a numbered ticket as well so only you can collect your box


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> You get a numbered ticket as well so only you can collect your box


lol knowing me i'd lose the ticket...ill keep it somewhere safe!! ahh thats nice to know that i dont have to do much carrying!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

If the poly box has your DB in it, I'll look after your ticket !!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> If the poly box has your DB in it, I'll look after your ticket !!


lolol ill bear that in mind lmao


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

a word of warning,i would never leave something uve bought with the table selling it to collect it later,we knew someone at the march show so did so because he was carrying so many snakes(!) and came back to collect the last one hed left with the vendors,only to find they had almost fully packed up and were ready to go..a lot of the table vendors leave as soon as things quieten down,not necessarily 'at the end' of the show..


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

apparently theres another show in Belgium soon right?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

SiUK said:


> apparently theres another show in Belgium soon right?


oo when?


----------



## reptile king (Jun 11, 2007)

hi i notice you breed snakes and am seeking female northern pine snake if any1 knows of any could do wiv 2


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

pm the members hun or are you in here because you fancy ones from the hamm show?


----------



## mr dolittle (Apr 4, 2007)

pmd you guys as am after 2 tickets thanks


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

We have had a rush of requests for seats, so loads of forms going out, but I must stress, get them back asap as we need to decide on the second coach pretty soon.

If we dont hit the numbers needed, all payments will of course be returned. 

The few remaing seats on the fully confirmed coach will be allocated on a first come first served basis.

Looking forward to it already !!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> We have had a rush of requests for seats, so loads of forms going out, but I must stress, get them back asap as we need to decide on the second coach pretty soon.
> 
> If we dont hit the numbers needed, all payments will of course be returned.
> 
> ...


hey when can me and dan get our confirmation emails? or its tarantula's pc still up the duff?


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

Right i have a question about the hamm show. Does anyone know any Gargoyle and crested gecko breeders that will be at the show? im going to try my luck at getting a female crestie for my lonley boys. anyhelp or websites would be great, thanks. Dan


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Blazin said:


> Right i have a question about the hamm show. Does anyone know any Gargoyle and crested gecko breeders that will be at the show? im going to try my luck at getting a female crestie for my lonley boys. anyhelp or websites would be great, thanks. Dan


geckos, ray hine is there..
also you can get tremer stuff sent over from the states and collect there.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

ray hine sells cresties and gargoyles? whats his website?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

do we have to buy polyboxes or will the breeder at hamm give them to us?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Steve main laptop is still out i am afraid.

His back up is working, although a little slow, but hes just started a new job, so is a little delayed, but so far, as of yesterday, i belive everyone who has returned forms with payment has a confirmed seat.

I am out of the picture this weekend, building a new rack system for some costal carpets we got, then in Holland on sunday, and revamping reptile house on Monday, but steve should be on the case by then.

No, breeders wont give you poly boxes, but the will be on sale there if you cant grab a few from your local shops


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> lolol! my bank will be rinsed clean by september too!!
> 
> Is there any way of finding out whos gonna have tables at Hamm?


there is a list on the website


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> there is a list on the website


oo thanks lol....yay i cant wait til september!!


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> No, breeders wont give you poly boxes, but the will be on sale there if you cant grab a few from your local shops



So they just give you the snake or what ever you buy, by itself? never been before all new to me, want to be prepared.

Would it be wise to bring a good bag to carry everything in, most photo's ive seen im sure people just seem to be walking around empty handed...


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

no, they come in a tub or sack, depending on what u buy, but its not like a poly box.

lol, loads of peeps with boxes walking around, i use my empty one as a barging ram... lol

they will often take a box back to the car or leave at the holding point until later


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

hey purejurrasic...on the hamm website it says about the poly box needing to have a clear panel on the box that you can see the animal through...is that instruction for buyers/customers or the breeder?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats never been the case before.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> thats never been the case before.


just said it on the ''rules'' bit...weird!! i cant find anywhere that sells my snake im well upset


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

As nige said, never heard that before. dont think it will be an issue.

Unfortnatly, though, its down to the organisers what they do, all we can do is give advice based on past visits and get you all there and back !

Like with the tickets, they said at first that we could buy tickets in advance in a group booking, but now they say this cant be done as its unfair to everyone else, so we goto mess about giving everyone £7 back so they can get thier own ticket... its a nightmare trying to organise it all !

no wonder steves loosing his hair ! :lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

so we have to buy our own tickets? do we do that when we get there or in advance?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

The rules on the hamm site are for the sellers not buyers so no need to worry there, i am still trying to pursuade the orgernisers for the early tickets so bear with me, as far as anything else, there are quite a few of us on the coach that have been to this show loads of times so dont panic, once i have all the tickets paid for and the full passenger list completed i will be posting all the final details, 

If anyone is travelling with spare seats in their car put your details here and share the cost with someone local to you


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ooo early entry tickets!!! ive heard about those...ukgeckos has one!! are they not that easy to get? i hope we get some


----------

